# Worldmark general question



## Citrine (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,
I love to stay and own TS at 2 bedrooms WorldMark Marina Dune. Do I need to buy deed or RTU on this particular unit or just buy point from any WM owner.  How much point do I need to buy?  Is MF calculated with point or location? Can WM TS can exchange on RCI/II OR just between WM?  Is there any additional fee for exchange? Very appreciate all the informations.
Thanks,


----------



## K2Quick (Sep 2, 2020)

There are no deeded properties in the Worldmark system. You'll need to buy a membership.  A 2BR unit at Marina Dunes costs 10,000 credits.  An annual 10,000 credit membership will cost you around $2K upfront plus annual maintenance fees in the neighborhood of $1,000.  The credits can be used at any Red Dot Worldmark locations on this map: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/.  You can use your points to trade in either RCI or II but you'll need a membership to those companies and you'll need to pay exchange fees of course.

Note the WM does not own very many units at Marina Dunes.  They must be reserved at exactly 13 months at 6:00 a.m. pacific time.


----------



## Citrine (Sep 2, 2020)

K2Quick said:


> There are no deeded properties in the Worldmark system. You'll need to buy a membership.  A 2BR unit at Marina Dunes costs 10,000 credits.  An annual 10,000 credit membership will cost you around $2K upfront plus annual maintenance fees in the neighborhood of $1,000.  The credits can be used at any Red Dot Worldmark locations on this map: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/.  You can use your points to trade in either RCI or II but you'll need a membership to those companies and you'll need to pay exchange fees of course.
> 
> Note the WM does not own very many units at Marina Dunes.  They must be reserved at exactly 13 months at 6:00 a.m. pacific time.


Thank you very much.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 3, 2020)

WM has a limited inventory in the back buildings of the Sanctuary Beach Resort. The building closest to the ocean are all Sanctuary Beach Resort inventory is what I remember. Someone told me that they were paying over $500 a night to stay here.

You could also put in a wait list request in case some one cancels their WM reservation. 

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 4, 2020)

Doubling down on what K2Quick posted, please do not buy into WM with the expectation that you will be able to stay at WM Marina Dunes every year during peak seasons. WM only owns 33 units there and has over 200k+ plus members.


----------



## Citrine (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you all for valuable information.


----------

